# TCR comp1 Carbon Brakes



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Is it just me, or do these brakes suck? Granted, I have limited experience with road bike brakes as this is my first roadie, however, they lack in feel, modulation, and overall power. They do however, look really cool in the fancy carbon weave. Anyone else have this problem? Find any other good replacements? Currently debating on the DA7800, Ultegras, or Mavic. 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## nixonkimo (Aug 11, 2005)

TMR said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Is it just me, or do these brakes suck? Granted, I have limited experience with road bike brakes as this is my first roadie, however, they lack in feel, modulation, and overall power. They do however, look really cool in the fancy carbon weave. Anyone else have this problem? Find any other good replacements? Currently debating on the DA7800, Ultegras, or Mavic.
> 
> ...


These stock brakes are fine but the brake pads are really bad. I suggest you should try to change those pads first.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

if your going to upgrade, go for zero gravity brakes

you can probably sell your giant carbon brakes (same as sampson) on ebay for $100-150


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I concur in your diagnosis that these brakes suck. I don't know why Giant doesn't just put Ultegra brakes on.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*He's right -- change the pads...*



nixonkimo said:


> These stock brakes are fine but the brake pads are really bad. I suggest you should try to change those pads first.


I changed to kool-stops and the brakes were much better...


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

I changed to some jagwire pads a while ago and the difference is night and day now. I guess it's just the stock pads that sucked.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

If you read my other post on this page, yup, the stock pads still have the casting flash down the centerline on them! The pads are too hard; the surface is hardly flat and not scuffed for break-in, like DuraAce pads. I haven't had a chance to ride my bike yet with the DuraAce pads, but already I can feel the more positive clamping force. The tiny adjusting screw on top does indeed work to fine tune distance of one side to the rim.

The brakes are probably the same as Sampson, and the Textros are identical:

http://www.sampsonsports.com/brakes.html


----------



## kanif1 (Feb 5, 2005)

LCFrecrider said:


> I changed to kool-stops and the brakes were much better...


I am looking to change brake pads to kool-stop. Can anyone let me know what type the TCR1 uses (dura-type, v-type, or campy)? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

kanif1 said:


> I am looking to change brake pads to kool-stop. Can anyone let me know what type the TCR1 uses (dura-type, v-type, or campy)? Thanks for the help.


dura ace type


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

I just started riding my new one but I haven't honestly had a problem with them.

I love my bike.


----------

